# Reference point You Tube Video and some upcoming seminars in Grand Blanc, MI



## dungeonworks (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is a YouTube video on reference points we did a few weeks ago at our school located at Masters & Champions of Grand Blanc, MI a Tae Bong Soo Do school.  That's where our club trains out of.  I think Karl will be filming more of these in the future, but just wanted to share a small glimpse of our class at work.  The instructor is Karl Karlysle, apprentice instructor under Guro Dan Inosanto.  

...and for those wondering, I am the chubby white guy in the red towards the back of the pack! LOL

Also, we have 4 seminars coming up over the next few months each hosted by Scott Han (JKD), Marcus Charles (JKD), Steve Lilegdon (JKD Grappling), and Karl Karlysle will be doing Filipino Knife on April 3 2010.  For more info on any of them or for general training call Karl at (517) 252-5328 for more information such as costs, dates, and times.  Also, you can call Masters & Champions at (810) 695-5425.  I believe the cost will be $25-$30 each.  I will scan and post flyers as I get them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey that is cool!  I have been to that school a few times at that location as well as when they were in the fitness center.  

Looks like you guy's are having fun!


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Brian,

I have never met Mr. Hintz that I know of.  Adam Bell I believe is the owner and operator  I think.  Some of the TBSD guys come train with us from time to time and from what i can tell, looks like it is a well rounded style as they know their sticks as well as joint locks....and can kick flying birds out of the air! LOL  I would like to get my son involved there now that he is coming up on five yrs old and maybe cross train with him.  God knows the TBSD would be beneficial to my kicking these days! LOL

The video was only five minutes of a three hour class that night as it was before a break for the holidays and we covered a boat load more of Jun Fan, Kali, Silat, and Wing Chun.  Training here with this group of guys has rekindled my interest in martial arts at a time I needed that motivational boost....and with the amount of styles we see in JKD, it fits my ADD-like attention span! LOL  

Do you have any seminars coming up?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for posting the clip, definitely interesting.

For the sake of clarification, are the reference points the Sifu is referring to a semi circle(Complete front of body) with horizontal points from inside/outside alternating both sides of the body? Haha, sounds confusing...

Similar in some regards, in the Wing Chun system I trained we had 5 Horizontal reference points followed by 3 Vertical reference points that we utilized.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Dungeonworks,

Yes Adam is the owner there! 

Next up for us up here is a survive the shank seminar on February 20th!

IRT Seminars


----------

